# stump the experts eqiupment



## fargotruckman (Oct 6, 2010)

look at the pics and gues what they are then i will repost with the decals shown


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tonka toys?


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

overseas copy cats of a deere 550j, 210 l.b. and a daewoo skid? 
How many shots do I get?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Fiat Fiat Daweoo


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Case, deere 210/310, new holland


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Deere, Case, Thomas


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Deere, Deere and European version of a NH skid.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

RTB looks like a 310 for sure


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I say Deere, Deere, New Holland too


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

All three are Deere equipment.

But in the pics they are 

1. Hitachi Dozer
2. Bell Back Hoe
3. Fiat Hitachi Skid Loader


----------

